# London Women's Clinic and over 40s



## Kizzy161 (Jun 6, 2007)

Hi,

Have just had a failed treatment at LFC and although I'm happy there, I thought I should consider other options, hence the question.

Would love to hear the experiences of other women over 40.

Thanks, 
Karen


----------



## olgakorbut (Jul 5, 2008)

Karen

Just wanted to say hi and welcome to FF, I too am over 40 (in fact 45) and have been on the boards for around 2 weeksn and people have been fab and so supportive.  I am on a number of different boards, including the 2WW one at the moment - my last attempt with my own eggs via FET.  

As for clinics in London, well I am in Coventry, so my area is no good, but alot of people go to the ARGC, which is supposed to be the top clinic down there I hear?  Try asking on the locations board, but I see ARGC on boards all the time.  You could also ask about LFC as you seem happy there, and it doesnt mean to say it wouldnt work next time. 

Wishing you loads of luck
Kathy xx


----------



## Kizzy161 (Jun 6, 2007)

Thanks Kathy,
Have ruled out ARGC though on the grounds of price, I reckon we're looking in the region of £12,000 there with ICSI once all the extra tests and consultations are factored in.  

Karen x


----------

